# What's your favourite game series?



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I would have to say Sonic the Hedgehog. I LOVE Sonic. Even considering how many horrible games are in the series that deserve a fiery death.

*COUGH* Labyrinth *COUGH*

I really love the older Sonic games and I've always been a big fan of the character. I'm sure that most of it could be attributed to nostalgia, but I don't really mind. I buy Sonic games, even if they're bad, just so I can play a new Sonic game, I guess. I probably shouldn't buy the games that I know are going to be bad, because it pretty much says that it's okay to make ****ty games to the developers, but I can't really help it. I bet Sonic Lost World Wii U will suck, but I'll still buy it if I get a Wii U. Hopefully Secondhand though.

I have high hopes for Sonic Boom. At least the 3DS version. Sanzaru Games had better not let me down.

*Fun fact* I have never played Sonic 06, but I actually really want to play it. I've seen numerous let's plays and stuff of the game, and I would like to experience it for myself. I'd rather play Sonic 06 to Shadow the Hedgehog any day. I want to laugh at it. I still find entertainment in the bad Sonic games because they still immerse me in the Sonic universe.

OMG NERD MUCH

What's your favourite game series? Try and pick one if you can.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> Sonic for me as well, ever since I was a kid, or because of playing it so much back then. Sonic Generations was like a gift, and I was pretty happy while playing it.


Sonic Generations is fantastic as a nostalgic experience, the boost gameplay isn't really my cup of tea though. I don't like classic Sonic's physics either. Sonic Generations could've been so much better, but as usual, Sonic Team screwed it up.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Kingdom hearts. I love most of squares games but the Kingdom hearts series just win for me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Metroid series.

The last Metroid is in captivity. 
The galaxy is at peace...


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

The Legend of Zelda <3


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts



gamingpup said:


> Kingdom hearts. I love most of squares games but the Kingdom hearts series just win for me.


:high5


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Good old Zelda... although the recent entries haven't tickled me like the games of my youth. Meh... guess I'm just dying altogether...

Metroid is a good choice, roving around in sci-fi loneliness...


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Pokemon. The Series has been by my side since the release of Pokemon Yellow. No matter what age I am, I will still love and play Pokemon games. Hell, even if Pokemon still remains a relevant franchise when I'm 50 something years old I'll still play and enjoy the games(if they're still any good that is)


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Either the Zelda or the Persona series.
The souls series (Demon's/dark souls) is also very enjoyable.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts. Bioshock is worth mentioning too.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I have to go with Metroid as well. Super Metroid is my favorite game of all time, and Metroid Prime is my _other_ favorite game of all time. Growing up I always thought of Mario, Zelda and Metroid as the holy trinity of Nintendo franchises. Too bad Nintendo doesn't seem to think Metroid is as important as the other two nowadays; if they were still producing triple-A Metroid games I'd be a Wii U owner, easy.

If we limit it to series that have been great _recently_, then I'd say Bioshock. I also really, really love the Halo campaigns. EDIT: and God of War 1-3. (Should've known I wouldn't be able to get through this post without mentioning at least four different series...)


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

Batman Arkham series
Uncharted
God of War
Bioshock


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Has to be Halo for me, mainly because I've had a lot of good times playing it and forging.


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

Halo or Uncharted for me. You can see why PS4 or Xbox One is such a hard decision for me lol.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Tough to choose one but it will have to be between elder scrolls and assssin's creed.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Dead space.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

Probably Tomb Raider.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Silent Hill


----------



## Nanuki (Dec 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Shin Megami Tensei, I guess. The main series is my favorite, with the Devil Summoner games coming in 2nd. I even like Persona with its ****ty calendar system. Digital Devil Saga is also great.

The Legend of Zelda and Mother are tied for 2nd place.



Nanuki said:


> The mother (earthbound) series maybe? Too bad they never made more of those, mother 3 is sooooo amazing.


I'd like to see another game from Shigesato Itoi. Doesn't even have to be Mother. It could be another bass fishing game and I'll be happy.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Probably the Souls series (Demon's & Dark Souls) takes the cake for my favourite video game series of all time.

There's a lot of game franchises that I love though, Pokemon was probably the first series I ever got into, and I still buy and enjoy those games. I used to love the Sonic games, but most of the games since Sonic Adventure 2 have been pretty mediocre, with the exception of Generations, which was great, with nostalgic music to boot.

Some other honourable mentions are Metal Gear, The Elder Scrolls, Pikmin, Silent Hill, Bioshock, Borderlands, Shin Megami Tensei, The Witcher and several others.


----------



## Peyote (Feb 14, 2014)

Fallout probably.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

GTA, Tomb Raider and the Harry Potter and Spider-man movie games.


----------



## bewilderedminerals (Sep 26, 2013)

Devil May Cry
Halo (really)
Metal Gear Solid
Resident Evil (even though half the games suck)


----------



## tiltshiftfocus (Jun 15, 2014)

Doom, GTA, Wolfenstein, Halo, The Sims


----------



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

Smash Bros,Kingdom hearts,Hatsune miku rofl~


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Spyro the dragon (but really only the first 3 games made by Insomniac), Tomb Raider, Tekken, The Elder Scrolls series, and I would say The Sims but I think I've mostly gone off that for now.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Spyro the dragon, Tomb Raider, *the elder scrolls series*, and I would say the Sims but I think I've mostly gone off that for now.


yes.. the elder scrolls!


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Um, this is hard. For sure The Sims even though they're not that great anymore, I've played almost all of the games and expansions for it. Oh and Mass Effect, Dragon Age (even though 2 sucked), and Uncharted. If I had to just pick one though, it would probably be the Mass Effect series.


----------



## CatFiend (Jan 29, 2014)

Mario especially 1, 3 and mario 64. also Crash bandicoot used to be pretty fun I loved twinsanity it had the greatest soundtrack, I haven't played any of the recent ones though so I don't know if they're any good.


----------



## bewilderedminerals (Sep 26, 2013)

Forgot Doom and Quake!


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Just Cause


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Just Cause, Bioshock, Crusader King, Europa universalis, and elder scrolls.


----------



## DannyBoy64 (May 5, 2014)

Halo, Ratchet and Clank, Sonic (other than 06 and Unleashed), and Portal.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Sonic was my favorite childhood series, but it's too easy to remain a favorite. I stopped playing after Sonic Blast, so maybe there's a little more difficulty in recent titles.

Off the top of my head, Super Mario. It's challenging enough and has a lot of variety.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Probably the Ace Attorney series. Love the Mother/Earthbound, Katamari, Animal Crossing, and Sims series as well.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

it has to be GTA


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Borderlands
Saints Row
Fallout
Pokemon
Sims
Mass Effect
Spyro (except for skylanders)
Crash Bandicoot


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

• Pokemon
• Halo
• The Sims
• Bloody Roar
• Mortal Kombat 
• Animal Crossing


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

1. Final Fantasy
2. The Legend Of Zelda
3. Mother


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

Pokemon
Elder scrolls series
Dragon Age series (until they butchered it) 
Diablo series (until they also butchered it) 

...I actually really enjoyed roller coaster tycoon and age of empires when I was younger too haha.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't often fall in love with more than one game in a series anymore, but I loved some of these series as a kid:

-SSX (I still love it)
*I haven't played the following in at least a few years:*
-Ratchet and Clank
-Sly Cooper 
-Pokemon


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

elitebutterfly said:


> Diablo series (until they also butchered it)


Diablo 3, eh? 

Have you played Path of Exile?


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Legacy of Kain


----------



## Ahskom (Mar 3, 2014)

Ratchet and Clank
Jak and Daxter
Mass Effect
Halo


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Mass effect, Halo and Dead space.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Thextera said:


> HIGH FIVE! Final fantasy is my all time favorite game :3


Sweet! Which Final Fantasy game is your favorite?


----------



## Wrathstorm (Jun 25, 2014)

Dark souls all the way. Praise the sun!


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Thextera said:


> Hard decision, i think 10/9 and close after 7, followed by 8/10-2 (not a fan of the newer ones)
> 
> yourself?


6 is my favorite, followed by 7, 4 then 9.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

andreiuca said:


> Legacy of Kain


Yes!

LoK is one of the best series that most people don't know about. Soul Reaver is where it took off, but Blood Omen was alright.

I'll also add Final Fantasy, Resident Evil, Twisted Metal, and Silent Hill.


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

Mass Effect, Pokemon, and Metal Gear OuO


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

xtreme thread bump 4 da win


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Metal Gear Solid
Mass Effect
Gears
Halo
Pokemon
Smash Bros


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Persona~
Also, Pokemon, Spyro the Dragon and Metroid.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Elder Scrolls and Silent Hill. I can never decide which I like better.

I loved Mirror's Edge, but it's only one game. Hopefully the remake is okay. Not optimistic.


----------



## Rufiko (Sep 8, 2013)

Definitely pokemon,zelda,ace attorney,devil survivor.  Man,I love those!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

andreiuca said:


> Legacy of Kain





JustThisGuy said:


> Yes!
> 
> LoK is one of the best series that most people don't know about. Soul Reaver is where it took off, but Blood Omen was alright.
> 
> I'll also add Final Fantasy, Resident Evil, Twisted Metal, and Silent Hill.


There's an online spin off called Nosgoth, which looks okay for a multiplayer game, but why not make a good Legacy if Kain single player game instead? There's so many choices for mp games that this one won't get much attention, at least not for long.






The same was done with my beloved s.t.a.l.k.e.r series. There will be no more s..t.a.l.k.e.r games but there is an online spin off called Survivarium. Again, a crappy multiplayer game


----------

